# Skull mount I did for a friend....



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Just finished this one up this morning. Used the maceration method and whitened with 40 vol. peroxide and Clairol Basic White powdered bleach.


----------



## smesk403 (Dec 12, 2006)

looking good


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks very good....I think I am going to try this method soon.


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh how long did it take from start to finish....just the mac. part


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks great. Just done one last year. Put in the pond fish had it down to the skull in 3 weeks.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

*awesome*

nice job - i need to do one like that ....


----------



## Anglinarcher (Aug 30, 2007)

what is the maceration method?


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

josh s. said:


> Oh how long did it take from start to finish....just the mac. part


It took a little over a week.



Anglinarcher said:


> what is the maceration method?


Basically it is just rotting in warm water.

Skin the skull, remove the eyes and the brain.

I used a 5 gallon bucket of water, about a cup of Dawn dish liquid and a big aquarium heater on high. It took a little over a week and everything was gone from the skull. You have to keep an eye on the water, as it will evaporate. It's also a good idea to change half of the water about halfway through.

After the skull is free of any and all flesh, put it in a bucket of clean water with Dawn and ammonia (or any stout degreaser, I guess) and the heater and leave it on high for a couple days to degrease the skull.

After that is done, Get some 40 volume peroxide (activator)and Clairol Basic White (powdered hair bleach)from a beauty shop supply. Mix the peroxide and Basic White into a paste and paint it on the skull. DO NOT get any of this on the antler, or it will turn white as well, and you will have to stain the antler with some Min-Wax walnut stain.

Wrap the skull in saran wrap or a garbage bag and place near a heat source for a day. I put mine over a vent from my central heat. Unwrap, rinse the skull off with hot water and PRESTO!!!

Hope that helps. I believe this is the standard whitening method used by taxi's

OHHHH.....I found that the beauty shop supplier here sells only wholesale to licensed beauticians, luckily I have a friend with a license.

Good luck


----------



## NH/Pete (Sep 26, 2008)

Great job


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Great job for sure. Your friend will proud to hang that up on his wall.*


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Look's great .


----------

